# Green Computers



## coolTechno (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone over here got a Green Computer

According to www.techroar.com/2009/06/03/green-computers/ seems like you can buy a Dual Core 2.0GHz green computer for about $500

We all here are looking for bargains... forget about using recycled bamboo shell laptops.. how many of you use recycled paper


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I went Green here, I have all my computers go into standby and they only consume a couple of watts, but they're available quickly. I also have the automatic backups scheduled to wake them up to run, then go back to sleep. I figure it'll save me $30-40 a month, and lower my carbon footprint as well.

GO GREEN!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I also have my computer to automatically go into standby (although sometimes it won't obey!), and that looks interesting. Could be the future at least 10 years from now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I prefer my quad-core.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I prefer my quad-core.


I like my Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 also. 

From: 
HWiNFO32 - A powerful system information tool for Windows FREEWARE


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

they look ,''alright'' much better than plastic any way's and just as strong 

There also learning how to use non toxic chemicals for manufacturing of hard drives and mother boards but im not sure how far it's gone since i last heard of this.
These company's should start building other less expensive products in this fashion ,why a expensive computer and why not a stereo or cordless phone ,these types make much trash than laptops ,i guess it's a start on some level.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well bamboo is very strong wood. Also not sure but the way it is made with the holes in the grain the way it is it may also be good at taking the heat away and feeling cool too.


----------

